# Slooow Tub Drain - Glug vs Bio-clean



## oldhouseguyllc (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi.  When my tub drain gets slow - about every 2-3 months I put some GLUG into the drain and that usually does the job.

A plumber told my parents never to use strong chemicals but use BIO-CLEAN instead.  

I tried it and it didn't work so I used the GLUG and got the drain working.  Then I added BIO-CLEAN to the drain for several days and then monthly after that.  The tub drained well for about 2 months then slowed down again.

I added the BIO_CLEAN for 4 days in a row - leaving the tub to not be used for 24 hours and also going away for a weekend and no results.

Showers are extremely quick so I don't have to stand in undrained water.

Any suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the site. It will be full of hair, here's a couple videos on how to clean it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxnR8usw0Uk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep6Qo_K3lv0[/ame]


----------



## oldhouseguyllc (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks - I clean the hair out of the drain every day.  Just can't imagine why the Bio-clean does not work.  Do you think I should just stick with the Glug - don't want to harm my drains or the environment.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 28, 2014)

I would recommend running a snake down the drain and forget the chemicals. If that doesn't work call a Plummer with a power snake to clean it. Just my :2cents:


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 28, 2014)

Put Bio or Organic in the name of a product and everyone feels good about using it. Some of the strongest solvents are the citrus solvents. Just because they occur naturally in a plant or can be extracted and concentrated doesn&#8217;t make them any less harmful. I don&#8217;t know ether of the products you asked about but they both have to break down or become neutral at some point or they wouldn&#8217;t be allowed to be sold. Most of these products I have used don&#8217;t really work that well unless the water flow is stopped 100% and the stuff can lie in the pipe and work on eating the clogging substance up. If it&#8217;s just running past a semi clog it won&#8217;t be in contact long enough to do much. Most likely you have a pipe that has a buildup wax like soap scum and is restricting flow, mixed in with hair etc. The idea of running a snake and opening things up is what I like also. The snake is actually the best Green method of doing the job and the one that will last the longest once done.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 1, 2014)

Grease clogs kitchen drains, lint clogs laundry drains, hair clogs bathroom drains.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Grease clogs kitchen drains, lint clogs laundry drains, hair clogs bathroom drains.



Run a snake and fix the problem, pour chemicals and the only thing going down the drain is your $$$...just my :2cents:


----------



## oldhouseguyllc (Mar 4, 2014)

Well it's all fixed.  I tried to take the stopper valve apart but was not able to.  Mine works differently than the one in the video.  When the lever is turned there is a lever in the drain the pushes the drain cap upwards to open it and lets it fall downwards to close.

What I did was take my shop vac and loosen up the junk then pull it out with pliers.

The drain works fine now and no need for any additives.

Thanks for everyone's advise!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for following up, we love happy endings.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2014)

More like this
http://www.familyhandyman.com/bathr...drain-lever-to-a-lift-and-turn-drain/view-all


----------



## SewerRatz (Mar 8, 2014)

Bio Clean uses a bacteria and enzyme to eat up the stoppages. Grease and other fatty blockages it eats pretty quickly hair and other protein types of blockages it takes way to long.  The key to Bio-Clean is to use it five nights in a row, put the measured amount in a big gulp cup with lukewarm water and let it sit for a half hour and then pour it down the drain.  Then do not use the drain for at least 12 hours, repeat this for 5 days, and after that use it once a month to maintain the line.

The harsh chemicals that are either acid, or lye base can eat away the pipes and cause leaks.


----------

